# please help stat!



## dovii84 (Feb 22, 2004)

I just recieved my manny today and one of his eyes is sunkin in a little and looks hollow I can see light coming through the opposite eye! Will he get better he seems blind In that bad eye will it get better is he blind out that one eye forever?







i added more piks any help would be greatly appreciated! thank you guys!!!


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Hard to say without pics, but it doesn't sound good.


----------



## dovii84 (Feb 22, 2004)

heres some piks theyre not great but its the best i can do.


























View attachment 5.htm


----------



## dovii84 (Feb 22, 2004)

heres somewhat better ones i love him to death still, he was mean as hell right when i got him but only when he can see you out his good eye, and he is blind out the bad eye. in the pik you can see the light from the hollow eye coming through the good one. when i look into the hollow eye i can see parts of the inside of his head like his nostril and mouth. can anyone help? will he get better? or will he be blind forever? ive had a spilo that was perfect and one day his eye was sunkin in aswell as cichlids and was blind, but they got better but i knew they had good eyes to begin with so i didnt trip. but know im trippin balls over my new favorite fish...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Dude, I'm stumped.

How is he acting?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

what are the chances of VERY close up pics?
Where do ya live?
Maybe someone is local to you?
Man I hope that someone can help.
I would think that it is bacterial.
If it was a parasite I woldnt think it would be as described...but I am FAR from the Dr. on this site.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Who did you get the fish from? Did you try contacting the person you purchased it from? If they sent you a fish like that it is difficult to imagine that they didn't know about the condition of the fish before they sold it to you. I doubt the bad eye bothers the fish much since he isn't in any danger in a aquarium but I dont think he will regain usage of that eye. Sorry and good luck with finding a answer hope everything works out.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Good point buddy!!!
Contact the seller....Sometimes the obvious arent easily notived.
If you can REALLY see the nostrils and what not...thats not good man.

I hope it works out!


----------



## dovii84 (Feb 22, 2004)

yea I contacted the seller they said it can be due to stress and lack of o2 from delivery and if it's not better by Monday they'll replace him. I put feeders in and he snaps at them like they in front of him but he misses by a football field. He is mean though he chases my finger and all but only when he sees me with his good eye. POOR LIL FISH.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

dovii84 said:


> yea I contacted the seller they said it can be due to stress and lack of o2 from delivery and if it's not better by Monday they'll replace him. I put feeders in and he snaps at them like they in front of him but he misses by a football field. He is mean though he chases my finger and all but only when he sees me with his good eye. POOR LIL FISH.


In all honesty this doesn't look like something that happined over night IMO. How long was the fish in transit? I am interested to see what some other people have to say about this hopefully it is as easy as just waiting it out. I am happy the shipper is standing behind the fish they shipped you.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Regardless, the sekller is going to fix it so your fine!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I applaud you on two very important points.

- You seem to really care for the fish's well being.

- You didn't come on here naming and slamming the source where you got your fish.


----------



## johnnyquest (Feb 21, 2007)

I had the opportuninty to be at the store while ash was acclimating a new shipment...he has an elong that had that exact problem...he told me that it is something that sometimes happens during shipment(usually the tranquilizers, and just dirty water)...but he stated that given time his eyes will be normal in maybe a day or two(dont quote me on the time)


----------



## dovii84 (Feb 22, 2004)

thank you everyone. He was shipped overnight don't know exactly how long he was in transit before he got to me. And thank you piranha man things happen and it's a hobby and the sellers are really nice and helpful so no need to put them blast. And it's all about respect and being mature.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Any update on how the fish is doing? I am very interested to see how things turnedout. I hope he is all better now.


----------

